# How to remove battery clip (cover, lock) on Timex Ironman Triathlon Flix (100 lap) watch? (photos)



## Carol

I need to replace the battery on my Timex Ironman Triathlon Flix watch. The battery size is CR2025. It was easy to remove the back of the case by removing one watch strap and the four screws on the back cover. However, I can't get the old battery out. *I cannot figure out how to remove the thin metal battery cover (battery lock, battery clip) over the top of the battery*. I have searched the internet extensively and found plenty of descriptions and videos of how to remove the battery clip on other models of Ironman when the clip is either a 1-screw belt type or the type where you stick in a pin at the edge and lever the clip out (Timex Watch Battery Latch removal and replacement Ironman, Expedition, etc. - YouTube). However, mine has neither a belt nor latches with pin holes. It is a very thin, flat solid round cover that appears to have three clips around the sides. (I think the orange material is a sticker but when I tried to peel it up, it was very resistant so I left it alone.) For each clip of the battery cover, there is a tiny plastic white peg in the *middle *- leaving no hole and nowhere to stick in a pin. Is it possible that I have to remove the whole top portion of the internal workings - essentially open the watch in half and remove the battery from the *inside*? Any help with getting the old battery out will be greatly appreciated!

I apologize that the pictures aren't better. I tried and tried and this was the best I could do with my camera. I know they aren't great but my camera, like my watch, is old and tired. I am so sorry. (Poor college student.)


















Here you can see the cover - it is a completely solid metal disc that completely covers the battery underneath it. It appears to be attached by three clips on the edges. But there are no pinholes to release the lever. There is solid white plastic in between the sides of the metal clip. The orange material seems to be a is a sticker on top of the metal cover/clip but when I lifted the edges, it did not peel up easily, so I left it on for now.




































As you can see in the photo above, there are two metal "wings" that rise up above the battery cover. I don't think they have anything to do with releasing the clip and removing the battery, but please let me know if I am mistaken. You can also see in the lower, center, front of the photo the clip with white plastic in the dead center. Nowhere to stick in a pin. :-(









The *red* arrow points to one of the three clips around the edge of the metal disc clip with the orange sticker on top.

The *blue* arrows point to two of four clips around the outside of the entire watch that seem to be holding the front and back of the watch internals together.

Is it the *blue* clips that need to be opened to remove the battery?!






















































Above is a photo of the watch flipped over. The battery compartment is facing down on the table and what you see is the watch face.


















A closeup of one of the four clips (previously shown with blue arrows) that hold the front and back halves of the watch together. Are these clips the ones that need to be removed/opened?










Again, I know these pictures are not the best and I tried so hard to get better ones. I am just a poor college student with no $$ - would sure be grateful for any help so I can start tracking my runs again.


----------



## Carol

Solution found here: How to remove battery clip (cover, lock) on Timex Ironman Triathlon Flix (100 lap) watch? (photos)


----------

